# Has anyone heard of....?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Since the vet recommended, perhaps you should ask the vet for the dosage. I never heard of that before, but I have never had that conversation with a vet.

Perhaps it is the food you are feeding.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Good point. That was kind of a stupid question, in my defense I haven't had any sleep or coffee. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Caniche said:


> Good point. That was kind of a stupid question, in my defense I haven't had any sleep or coffee.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, didn't mean to be snarky and apologize if it came off that way........but I would ask the vet about the Vitamin B - how much based on weight. I have never heard about a vitamin increasing appetite. Have you tried some yummy liver or something similar sprinkled on the kibble? Maybe a different kind of kibble with a different protein/flavor? Since he eats less of the food, as you say, how about searching for a food with a higher fat content? A richer food like Orijen or something?


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Question*

Hi Caniche;

I think that we all learn something from the questions of others, no matter what the question. Liljaker's posts have encouraged me and helped me. Isn't it great that we can learn so much on the Poodle Forum?

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou is a very picky eater. Mine are spoos though.

I mixed canned dog food + kibble + 1 spoon of canned pumpkin(no seasoning, just pumpkin) and they both eat well enough.

The grain free canned foods are very meaty and seem tasty to them, especially salmon flavor

Good luck dear


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be snarky and apologize if it came off that way........but I would ask the vet about the Vitamin B - how much based on weight. I have never heard about a vitamin increasing appetite. Have you tried some yummy liver or something similar sprinkled on the kibble? Maybe a different kind of kibble with a different protein/flavor? Since he eats less of the food, as you say, how about searching for a food with a higher fat content? A richer food like Orijen or something?


Along that vein - Ziwipeak air dried is the most calorie dense food that I have ever seen - and it is the consistency of a treat so you could feed it as such if you wanted to sneak in extra nutrient rich calories without changing from kibble!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We had a toy poodle who weighed a whopping 5 3/4 pounds her entire life. She really was the size of a leggy toy. No matter what we fed her, we seriously could not get another ounce on her, ever. Wish I had a metabolism like that.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It is probably B 12 that the vet is talking about. B 12 is needed by the body to metabolize proteins therefore increasing it causes a higher metabolic rate so burning more calories creates cravings which possibly create a "hungry" feeling. Also B vitamins are water soluble so it is very hard to overdose on them. The body absorbs what it needs and gets rid of the rest instead of storing it like vitamins A,E,and K which are fat soluble. Not all dogs/people get the same results from B 12 though so keep that in mind. It is definitely worth a try though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I buy whole chickens and roast them. One will last all week for my two standards. I would think one would last two weeks for your mini. You can freeze half of it. I chop it all up and put some in their food along with a bit of canned Evangers. You can also buy Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties and crumble a little in his food. You might want to switch kibbles or flavors, also. They like some better than others. B vitamins are okay for them, but I'd try other things first.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be snarky and apologize if it came off that way........but I would ask the vet about the Vitamin B - how much based on weight. I have never heard about a vitamin increasing appetite. Have you tried some yummy liver or something similar sprinkled on the kibble? Maybe a different kind of kibble with a different protein/flavor? Since he eats less of the food, as you say, how about searching for a food with a higher fat content? A richer food like Orijen or something?


I wasn't being sarcastic! I honestly never even thought to call back the vet. Honestly, I've learned so much on here for some reason you guys are my first stop (that and while I love our vets, the wait staff are condescending and rude). I will definitely check about dosage from them. 

Like I said, I've had an astounding lack of sleep.

I would be interested if anyone has had any success or has heard of it.

Oh, and it takes -a lot- more to offend me


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

outwest said:


> I buy whole chickens and roast them. One will last all week for my two standards. I would think one would last two weeks for your mini. You can freeze half of it. I chop it all up and put some in their food along with a bit of canned Evangers. You can also buy Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties and crumble a little in his food. You might want to switch kibbles or flavors, also. They like some better than others. B vitamins are okay for them, but I'd try other things first.


I've tried everything. He's tried Nutracal, which is a calorie enhancer. I didn't notice any difference and he hates it - so we both just ended up wearing it.

We've tried about six different kibbles. We switch his three favorite up to give him variety. With every meal he also gets eggs, chicken, deli turkey, beef, veggies (not all those at once, we switch it up). 

He won't go near canned food or the pate stuff. 

Vitamin B is my last ditch effort, haha.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> It is probably B 12 that the vet is talking about. B 12 is needed by the body to metabolize proteins therefore increasing it causes a higher metabolic rate so burning more calories creates cravings which possibly create a "hungry" feeling. Also B vitamins are water soluble so it is very hard to overdose on them. The body absorbs what it needs and gets rid of the rest instead of storing it like vitamins A,E,and K which are fat soluble. Not all dogs/people get the same results from B 12 though so keep that in mind. It is definitely worth a try though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks! I'm assuming I can use human vitamins and cut them down. Dog vitamins are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Evangers*



outwest said:


> I buy whole chickens and roast them. One will last all week for my two standards. I would think one would last two weeks for your mini. You can freeze half of it. I chop it all up and put some in their food along with a bit of canned Evangers. You can also buy Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties and crumble a little in his food. You might want to switch kibbles or flavors, also. They like some better than others. B vitamins are okay for them, but I'd try other things first.


Outwest, which canned Evangers have worked best for your standards?

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have heard of B-12 supplementation, but given subcutaneously and for dogs with cobalamin (B-12) deficiencies. The people I know who have done this have dogs with EPI and other issues that cause the body to not maintain high enough levels of B-12.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Outwest, which canned Evangers have worked best for your standards?
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


I use the grain free classics beef, cooked chicken, chicken and rice, duck, beef liver and chicken, etc. The grain free varieties are not complete and balanced, but I use them as supplements. They are a bit watery, but the dogs love them. They are price effective. The fancy Evangers are great, but more than I want to spend for a can. If I am going to spend $2 a can, I might as well give them meat from the butcher.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I called the vet this morning and was told that a any B Complex vitamin would be fine, even ones used for people. That feels like a lot for a 7 lb dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My 2 tpoos stats:

Ash: 10 inches, 10.2 lbs

Missy: 8 inches and almost 7 lbs. she is a tiny thing. And she had NEVER eaten much at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties (surf n turf or duck flavors) are irresistible to my babies, including cats. I use them as a kibble topper but they can also be a meal.

Wellness makes some canned stew-type food in different flavors that my dogs love.

I have also had success in getting them to eat more, oddly, by feeding them less. I got tired of throwing expensive food away, so I cut their portions. I also eliminated kibble from their evening meal to make it lighter. Now they gobble up every bite because when mealtime comes they are HONGRY. My rather chunky boy has not lost weight, nonetheless, and my smaller girl is not underweight, so they may actually be consuming about the same as before.


----------

